# washer jet problem



## one8sevin (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 99 a6 wagon when i try and spray my windows to wash them nothing comes out front or rear. The jets are clear and it has plenty of fluid. The line squirts if the nozzles are removed. Any ideas as to what it might be?


----------

